# Raymarine evolution 100 autopilot



## Erieye (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone running this unit on their boat? I had it installed, works great until I want to troll slow. Need to see if better settings or whether this unit won't let me run that slow.
Thanks in advance. 
Bryan


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I have an ev-200. I can troll as slow as I can get .8-1. It works great. You might want to update the software. Or try the zig zag patterns if you have a control head with those options


----------



## fishhunter28 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just bought the 100 installing it now. Can't wait to get out to try it out. What issues you having exactly?


----------



## Erieye (Sep 26, 2008)

At this point when I get under 2 miles an hour it either goes off course or It can't keep up. I'm going to call Raymarine on Monday and see if they can help me maybe I don't have the settings proper.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Is this happening when your running with the waves?


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

It won't do as well in a tough crosswind or nose into the wind and waves. If it's windy I try to run with the wind , if I wanna go into it I set it on zig zag and Change the setting to performance.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like a bigger pump may be needed to control your boat


----------

